# Dr's orders....lose weight



## LindaL (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been feeling really run down lately...and have gained weight at an alarming rate...even tho I was paddling (until last Oct), it wasn't enough, because my diet had changed for the worse. Of course in my head I knew I wasn't eating right and that I needed to change things up, but it has taken my Dr telling me I have high blood pressure and a fatty liver and the cure for both is to lose weight and exercise for it to really sink in! There were a few other little things that are caused by my weight, but I'll just leave those out.






It was 3 yrs ago, when a Dr told me I was borderline hypertensive and she had suggested exercise to help keep it under control which is how I started doing the dragon boat racing. But, DIET is also important and I let that slide A LOT in the past year.





I would really like some input on how others have lost weight (truthfully, I believe in modification and not deprivation).

I know some of you were doing a forum weight loss weekly check in at one time....anyone up for that again?


----------



## Katiean (Mar 10, 2010)

My Dr has not told me to loose weight. But, it isn't rocket science. In the past 6-8 months I have packed on about 45 pounds. The DR gave me this stuff that is supposed to help with constipation. It is a sugar stuff that he said the molecules are too big to absorb. Bull! Since I have been taking it I gain weight if I just smell food. I have a new DR now and I am hoping that this DR will find something that will help with out being my sole source of cals. I have had this problem needing the lactose since they re-connected me from having a colostomy (I didn't need it. I just got the wrong DR). I have never been over 160 in my life. I am now very, very near 200lbs. Exercise is difficult because of a neck injury and now my Balder and intestines. Health things can really suck.


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, I know exactly what you mean. exercise and modification in the diet. smaller servings. that is so hard. I am all for an forum weekly check in. I need to lose at least 45 lbs. I know my knee and back would feel better. I want to get back into riding also and that would certainly help me.


----------



## kareng (Mar 10, 2010)

I am someone who loves to eat and can't diet in terms of not eating. Someone at work started South Beach and I saw amazing results. My husband and I both started this in January and I have lost almost 20 pounds. It was hard for me in the very beginning while you wean yourself off the processed sugar and carbs but you can eat (now my tastes have even changed and sugar free pudding tastes great). Some quantities are limited but in terms of veggies, meat, eggs, etc you can eat all you want. It isn't cheap because of the meat and veggies but it has worked well for us. I also started to work out especially walking on the treadmill. I am able to do sit ups now that I couldn't do before. I have had to buy smaller sized clothes and have alot more energy. You can go online and print out the food list for each phase. I am now in Phase II and have found some great recipes to make. PM me if you want and good luck!!

Kareng


----------



## Katiean (Mar 10, 2010)

My brother went on the low carb thing a couple of years ago. He even maintained the diet on a trip we took. He was doing amazing. But, on our way home from the trip the low carbs hit him and hit bad. He went into a melt down that I never want to see again. He actually was almost homicidal which in a SUV isn't safe. Then after we got home it hit him Physically. He almost went into a coma and had to be rushed to the hospital in an ambulance. It was determined it was the diet that caused the problems. When he went off of the diet he gained back what he lost and more. He keeps saying he is going to go on the diet again and everyone scatters. Hopefully if he does go back on it he can modify his way of life rather than just go on a diet.

It was not the South Beach that he was on. I don't remember the name of the DR that made the diet. But the DR died like a couple of years ago of hart disease.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 11, 2010)

I too need to modify my diet. I found out this AM that I have gestational diabetes, and need to eat accordingly. I dont need to loose weight, but have to eat a diabetic diet. Going for more extensive testing monday to see if im going to require insulin.


----------



## PennyLane (Mar 11, 2010)

I would definitely be up for a weekly weightloss check in.

I need some accountability!





I've recently been diagnosed with high BP, which the doc said could be controlled with weight loss and more excercise. I'm a big girl, always have been. 5'10", sz 20



okokok 22 and would love to be able to lose 45-50 lbs.

I'm not a couch potato by any means, anyone who lives on a "farm" can relate to that, but I'm also not the type who will throw on a pair of running shoes and go running 5 miles either... just not my thing. But I do need to make some sort of "excercise" MY THING, and it is so much easier when you have weight loss buddies who encourage you.

It is just so hard to make that extra "ME" time to excercise, my day already begins at 4:30am and doesn't stop until 9-9:30 or until I drop, whichever comes first.

If only there were more hours in a day....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2010)

I went to a class several years ago and it was about eating low fat. Very easy to do, compared to other kinds of diets. It is sort of a life-style change.

My sister is doing the mail-order diet. She has been on it since january and expects to reach her goal by May. It is expensive, but she couldn't do it on her own. Serving size was the culprit for her. (My problem also!)

I think reading labels and avoiding high fructose corn sugar is very important. Just about everything contains the stuff! Anything that says maltodextrin or corn syrup is bad. Also, diet drinks are proved to be bad; the body gets the jolt of sweet and sends out the insulin which has nothing to metabolize and it does something to the fat cells. Check that out. Artificial sweeteners are also proven to cause cancer.

My friend is taking a cooking class through the Extension Service about cooking for diabetics. She is not, but since it is epidemic now she wants to learn more about prevention.

Fast food is so bad, but eating right takes so much time. It is probably more expensive, too. I've read that choosing organic foods can cost up to 57% more than regular foods.

I hope you are able to find a diet that works for you. With computers and tv, it is hard not to be sedentary.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 11, 2010)

Take it from someone that has had about everything HEALTH wise...do this for YOU! You are stronger then what you think. Eat 6 small meals a day and just bypass the fast food. Very occasionaly do we eat out (we live to far from town now) I ate a Mcdonald Burger a while back and EEEWWW...my gut was upset for two days and since they buy their beef in South America now (no restrictions so who knows what they are fed) My diabetic doc told me to ALLOW yourself a treat one time a week so u do not feel deprived and that helps. Just modify what you are eating and slowly change to healthy cause it is for the rest of UR life thats why most diets fail.


----------



## TyeeRanch (Mar 11, 2010)

I have tried South Beach and it does work, but as with any other diet, if you have other family members in the household that are not on the diet, it makes it really hard to stick to. I too need to lose about 30 lbs so if you ladies do a weekly weigh in, please let me know! I am in!


----------



## Mominis (Mar 11, 2010)

Whatever you decide to try diet wise, good luck!! You can do it!!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 11, 2010)

In my humble opinion not worth two cents,,,I think most people need to stop saying, I need to go on a diet. What they need to say is, for me, I need to start eating healthier!!! 90 percent of all Americans do NOT eat healthy! So I will go out on a limb here and say 90 percent of forum members do not eat healhy either.

Maybe we should have a healthy eating check in. We can do the weight thing in there too, share some healthy foods we have found that also taste good, after all, if it's healthy the taste sucks!



a lot of times. Maybe share receipes as well.

I have my own built in alarm system,,,if I'm eating like crap, I start craving green beans. I have no idea why but it happens every time!!

Good luck, and good health!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 11, 2010)

Frankie...I totally agree!

When I used the word "diet" in my original post it was meant as a "change of diet", not diet like "south beach" or "atkins" or any of those "lose weight fast, but gain it back" diets. Been there, done that...yo, YO, yo YO...because of my up and down weight (as low as 125 up to 212) my metabolism is messed up. I do know how to eat healthy, I know about smaller portions, etc...It's LAZINESS that have been my downfall.

Truthfully I have not yet done anything to change it up, because I have been sick, but by next week I should be able to start walking and cooking some dinners. part of my problem has been Deb's work schedule. She doesnt get home til at least 8 PM, so IF I wanted to eat dinner with her I had to eat late and usually it was fast food/restaurant food. BUT...she will be starting a new work schedule soon which means she will be home around 6 PM now and with the DST starting, we will have time to spend outside walking together and using our BBQ (which means cooking lean chicken and veggies on the grill....yum!) and eating dinner earlier (a huge factor).

I am ready to do this....for myself. Who is in??


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2010)

Linda, you can count me in! I only have to lose 10 pounds..... but I have to do it five times! LOL


----------



## rockin r (Mar 11, 2010)

Good Luck Everyone!!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 11, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Linda, you can count me in! I only have to lose 10 pounds..... but I have to do it five times! LOL


LOL! That's an awesome way to put it!


----------



## TyeeRanch (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL I love looking at it that way! I have 10 lbs to lose too.....three times! 

One thing that my BF and I have started doing is exchanging our dinners, which due to his wonderful cooking are usually large and wonderful, with healthy

"salads of substance" 6 nights a week. These salads are usually made of fresh organic spinach, bell peppers, onions, cucumber, mushrooms, etc topped with grilled chicken breast or salmon and olive oil and vinegar dressing. I also add sliced almonds. We also cut out evening snacks and bread soaked in butter . Little changes, small steps at a time seem to be the best way for me.

Also, since I brought my mini home a month ago, I have been WAY more active than usual. This winter I pretty much sat on my bootie and didn't get much activity. But now, I am moving a lot more, just due to getting ready for show season. We also brought the weights in and plan to start lifting again soon, but thats another story.

So....thats my story. I am willing to do weekly weigh ins with you guys but suggest posting simply gains/losses versus actual weights. A girls gotta keep SOME secrets! ;-)


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Linda and everyone, I am so geared up to do this. I have to be able to fit into my SHOW CLOTHES. I agree that diet is a bad connotation. I agree with the eating healthy, in proper proportions.

how about starting on monday. I plan on weighing myself then (heaven forbid) and keeping a journal of what I eat.

I AM READY!!!!!!

cyndia


----------



## kareng (Mar 12, 2010)

While I agree that crash diets are not healthy for me South Beach has really motivated me and I feel that it has changed the way I eat. I consider it more of a lifestyle change for me. I worked out before without results so got frustrated. Since starting South Beach and working out I have seen results which have kept me motivated. I eat so much healthier and tend to eat at home most times since it is hard to eat healthy fast food (read the nutritional values on some of these salads that you think are healthy). It's all about choices....it I want that chocolate then I work out to balance it. I didn't have to do that in my 20's but it catches up with you as you get older. Good luck everyone!

kareng


----------



## Reble (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is a video on cauliflower instead of rice...

http://video.about.com/lowcarbdiets/Low-Ca...flower-Rice.htm


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi ladies




May I join? Monday's would work great for me as that is my weigh in day at Weight Watchers but whatever day you all decide is fine. I posted on another thread about my weight loss journey. It feels so good to make the right food choices and I'm seeing decent results on the scale. So, count me in.





BTW, I think recipe sharing and any weight loss tips would be fun and beneficial.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2010)

Count me in too!!!! I also need to lose 10 pounds 4 times, LOL After being so sick the last 15 months and my entire digestive tract not working, or working right, I have put back on almost all the weight I had worked so hard to lose! It has GOT to come back off, I feel awful.





I still have 2 weeks before I can go back to 'normal' as far as excercising and all that since my surgery so just have to wait til then, but I agree.... I love food and sometimes my portions are a bit much. I am working on smaller portions.

One tip I heard was to use a smaller plate. Mentally your brain says you are still getting a plate full of food, and you are, but the portions HAVE to be smaller cause they wont fit on a smaller plate, so I am using my lunch plates for meals to start with.

I guess this means I have to buy a scale?!


----------



## Charley (Mar 12, 2010)

Count me in too! I gained back some weight this winter and need to get it back off.


----------



## sedeh (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been needing to lose weight for a few years now! I had a bad accident in 2001 and had to have my ankle/foot reconstructed 3 times....each time required 3 mo non-weight bearing. Between the in-activity and depression I really packed on the weight. I figured once I was active again it would melt off....HA!



I'd "diet" and lose some then gain it back plus more. This past November I hit the highest weight of my life. 223lbs! My blood pressure was up too. I decided I had to do something. I found a great program locally, Thrive weight management, and though it wasn't cheap it has been awesome. Nothing magic, no pills. Just a good eating program and exercise and check-ins 3 times a week to keep you honest! What I did find different about this program is they don't rely on weight charts. They actually have an ultrasound machine that they check multiple areas on your body for the fat/muscle content. Then based on the height and weight they have a computer program that shows your percentage of body fat and what weight range you need to be in to be healthy. They also do the Basal metab rate where you go in fasting and breathe into a machine for a certain length of time and it gives you a resting metab rate. With that they know exactly how many calories you have to have to lose the weight. I've always had problems with the height/wt charts because I'm very stout/muscular and compact(definately more quarter horse than Arab!



), and the few times I managed to be at the weight the charts tell me I should I was literally anorexic. I went in and told them what weight I felt good at.....expecting them to tell me I needed to weigh less....found out my goal weight is actually at the bottom of the "good weight" range



. It was so nice to finally have science back up what I've always believed. The diet program is an exchange type system. You get to eat all the food groups in moderation...and you get a lot of food! It's split into 5 smaller meals a day and just when you start to get that I'm hungry feeling it's time to eat again! They also have it grouped into complex/simple carbs and protein or dairy combo's that keep you feeling fuller longer. I've lost 28.5 lbs and feel so much better. I'm over half-way to my goal wt of 165lbs.....and my blood pressure is back to normal!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree with you, Sandy, about those height and weight charts! (I'm more QH than Arab, too! LOL!) One time, years ago, when I managed to hit my "goal" weight, I looked and felt sooooo awful. I felt my best at about 20 pounds more than they suggested.

I definitely think it's a good thing to have a "goal weight" in mind, but I'm thinking that once I get to where I FEEL better, and actually feel GOOD, that'll probably be the right weight for me. I'm just so tired of losing weight and then eventually putting it all back on and then some. It seriously makes me reluctant to even try again, but maybe that's just the biggest cop-out of all time.


----------



## Reble (Mar 13, 2010)

Some helpful hints:

Not to eat after 8 you can weight

Your food should not be covering your plate try to reduce by measure 2" in, & only 1" high.. is a good way too take smaller portions of the food you like.

Drink a glass of water before each meal

would love to hear other suggestions, thanks


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 13, 2010)

The glass of water can have some of the clear, tasteless type fiber added to help you feel partially full before the meal begins. Eat slowly, chew well. It takes about 30 min for you body to trigger the satiety switch.........you can eat a lot in that time if you don't try not to.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2010)

Many times when folks feel hungry it is because they are actually thirsty... drink a glass of water instead of finding something to eat.


----------



## Mona (Mar 14, 2010)

OK, I'm in too. After my surgery, I thought I could lose more weight as I had a good start from not eating for a couple days. Well, once I was feeling better, it didn't work the same, and I gave up! Now right back to the same thing I weighed before my surgery. I can safely lose 60 pounds!!

I do have a question and am hoping maybe someone can answer. What do those of you that cannot exercise do, to exercise? Sit-ups etc. are out, as I have a bad back and neck, and pulling/stretching causes things to go out of position, or discs to bulge etc. I also have bad shoulders and even though I LOVE going on brisk walks, I also have bad hips and knees, and the stress from the brisk walks end my walking abilities. So I am at a standstill (pun intended) where exercise is concerned. Is there anything that can be done that doesn't strain/stress the spine, knees. hips and shoulders too badly that will benefit my attempts at weight loss? I think a good portion of my joint and back problems are due to weight loss, but I also have narrowing of the spine and arthritis, so that doesn't help either.

As for changes in eating suggestions, although I don't normally watch "Dr. Oz", I was flipping through channels the other day looking for somethng to watch, and came across his show. He spoke of the 10 Commandments to better eating habits, and said they could be seen on his site. I have pasted below that list. Also, he has LOADS of "Challenges" for healthier living, explaining what/how to do accomplish them. Go to http: //www.doctoroz.com/challenge-yourself to learn more. There are also all kinds of informative nutritional/healthier lifestyle changes information scattered throughout his site, so be prepared to spend some time there.

With all of you here for support, I am hoping maybe I can stick to it if I am in it as a group member.




[SIZE=18pt]*GOOD LUCK to all of us!!*[/SIZE]





*1. Thou Shalt Not Wear Pants that Stretch*

Your clothing is your early-warning system for weight gain. When it’s getting hard to snap your jeans, you know it’s time to be vigilant. Wearing stretchy clothes allows you to live in ignorance of how your body is growing, making it easier to pack on pounds without knowing it.

*2. Thou Shalt Not Keep Bad Clothes in Your Closet*

When you keep the clothes you wore at an unhealthy weight, it gives you a back-up plan if the pounds don’t come off. Instead, force yourself to stay on track by 86ing your “fat pants.”

*3. Thou Shalt Not Eat Meat That Walks on Four Legs More Than Once a Week*

Meat that comes from an animal with 4 legs is higher in saturated fat (the unhealthy kind) than that which comes from 2-legged animals such as chickens, or animals with no legs, like fish. Plus: women who eat large amounts of red meat more than once a week have a 50% higher chance of dying from heart disease and have higher cancer rates.

*4. Thou Shalt Not Graze*

Plan your meal before you open the refrigerator, get what you need, and close the door. Opening it throughout the day leads to impulsive choices and overeating.

*5. Thou Shalt Not Eat After 7:30pm*

When you eat late at night you are more likely to be eating in front of the TV (when you won’t pay attention to how much you’re putting in your mouth) and you’re more likely to pick high-calorie snacks.

*6. Thou Shalt Not Pile Food More than 1 Inch High or Within 2 Inches of the Plate Edge*

Larger portions equal more calories. ‘Nuff said.

*7. Thou Shalt Not Chew Food Less than 20 Times Per Bite*

Chewing allows your body to realize that you are eating food, prompting it to create a sensation of fullness at the appropriate time. When you don’t chew enough, you get ahead of that process, eating well past when you are actually satisfied.

*8. Thou Shalt Not Covet Thy Neighbor’s Plate*

Spend your day nibbling bites on someone else’s sandwich or afternoon snack, and you will add on 1,000 calories easy.

*9. Thou Shalt Not Carry Small Bills*

Nothing loves a small bill better than a vending machine. When you have them at the ready, you are one step closer to an impulsive, calorie-loaded afternoon slip up.

*10. Thou Shalt Not Eat While Standing Up*

Eating sitting down enables you to be aware of what you’re eating and eat it slowly so that your body can tell you your full before it’s too late.


----------



## ErikaS. (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I'm in my mid-thirties and pregnant and LOSING a few pounds each month. The reason: I have developed an aversion to sweets thanks to the baby. Anything sweet tastes funky and leaves a bad aftertaste, so I avoid anything with sugar and high fructose corn syrup (though not willingly because I love and really miss ice cream). I eat fruits and veggies, toast and peanut butter, natural cheese (american tastes weird now), chicken and savory foods. I did find I can tolerate and even enjoy dark chocolate covered almonds, which are good for you (please don't tell me differently



) and satisfy my desire for a sweet snack.

So I guess my suggestion would follow along the lines of everone else's and what you already now: cut way back on sugar, read product labels, avoid processed food and eat more natural foods with ingredients you can recognize.


----------



## sedeh (Mar 14, 2010)

> I do have a question and am hoping maybe someone can answer. What do those of you that cannot exercise do, to exercise? Sit-ups etc. are out, as I have a bad back and neck, and pulling/stretching causes things to go out of position, or discs to bulge etc. I also have bad shoulders and even though I LOVE going on brisk walks, I also have bad hips and knees, and the stress from the brisk walks end my walking abilities. So I am at a standstill (pun intended) where exercise is concerned. Is there anything that can be done that doesn't strain/stress the spine, knees. hips and shoulders too badly that will benefit my attempts at weight loss? I think a good portion of my joint and back problems are due to being so overweight, but I also have narrowing of the spine and arthritis, so that doesn't help either.


I hear you!! That was part of my problem too! Swimming and water exercises are great for those of us that have these type of limitations. I belong to our local YMCA which has a nice pool and lots of differant aquatic fitness classes. I'm also finding that I can do more than I thought with my new workout program. Work with a personal trainer because they can modify excercises to accomadate your particular limitations. Even with my new workout program I still go to the Y and swim....just feels good on all the joints and keeps me more limber.


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Mar 15, 2010)

ok, I weighed myself this am. probably need to lose 50 lbs but would be happy with 15 before show season--that way I can get into my show clothes. my first show isn't until mid June so I think this is a reasonable request to myself. no special diet--I am just going to cut down on helpings and eat more fruits and veges and no snacking during the night which is my down fall. Hopefully with the nice weather and working outside, I will sleep better.

cyndia


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 15, 2010)

This time of year brings a lot of considerations -- summer, bathing suits, show clothes, etc -- and it is time for trees, flowers, POLLEN. So here come the allergy issues. MANY of us use antihistamines -- I began using them about 2 weeks ago as my area is warming and blossoming.

While I am not a person who has "all day hunger", I found myself wanting to eat constantly! Not like me. So my first thought was that I had made the decision to drop a few pounds and that had triggered some emotional issues



as I have not/am not a "dieter", having always been fortunate to be able to lose by simply cutting back. WOW, I could NOT cut back -- eat a sandwich and still feel ravagingly hungry.

Then, on the AOL news things, I see "Antihistamines can make you feel hungry!" YIKES!!!!!!! I read the article and, thinking back, yes the phenomenon began near the start of taking those Zyrtec. Trust me, I stopped THAT DAY. So, now, three days later, I can attest that my food "desire" is back to normal. I bring this to everyone as there are surely many of use who use these -- they will not work for my eating habits, although work fantastic for my allergies! At this point, I will have to go back to using sinus meds without antihist meds



Will keep a bottle of the Nasalrcrom (?) nasal allergy spray for the REALLY bad pollen days.....if I need to be out all day, or for when I mow, etc. At least it is not in my system 24/7.

JUST a consideration for those of you who are on this thread and also use these products..........sorry. But it may mean success or not. It may help you understand the constant hunger if you are on them. Any meds you take -- check possible such affects.

An item I find helpful when I'm hungry and can't find healthful place, no time to stop, etc. -- protein shakes. Personally I like the Atkins ones as they are high protein, low sugar/carbs, only 160 calories and taste good. But, Slimfast, Boost, Ensure, all have similar products -- just read the label. They satisy, don't overfill, are FAST -- hey, between classes at shows (where we know there is little good selection at the snack bar!) you can rebound with these. And two are less calories, more protein, than most any good sandwich!


----------



## alongman (Mar 15, 2010)

Linda - Have you tried taking over-the-counter Fish Oil? One of the nurses I work with started telling me about it, so I tried it......figured, what the heck. My BP dropped 30 points (systolic) and almost 20 points (diastolic) and my cholesterol is WAY down. I feel better and it's helped me drop a few extra pounds. Just an idea. If that doesn't work - I'm more than happy to have you start working in the round pen with the horses...............


----------



## LindaL (Mar 15, 2010)

Actually my Dr did suggest fish oil...I need to get to Trader Joes for that and Vit. B (liquid form) that she said I could also use. I am also on mega-dose of Vit. D along with my BP meds...feel like my meds sitting on my desk are looking like a freaking pharmacy! And, I am one who doesn't like taking anything if I don't "have" to...

Send some of your horses to Florida next winter...I'll work with them then! lmao!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 15, 2010)

That's what I need! More round pen work, LOL Oh wait, I dont have one!

Good thing to know about allergy drugs!!

I am trying to watch what I eat and helping size. I have been using stevia (truvia) instead of sugar on breakfast cereal in the morning.

Mona, my sister can't excercise either.. she has had multiple surgeries and has a cage that holds her lower spine together... but swimming does not hurt her and she can do that. She is also battling the weight thing. I am going to get a scale today so I can keep tabs on myself.

I will miss the A show in Scottsdale this year but will have an R show in a month, so hope to drop at least a few pounds and be in a bit better shape by then. It has been over a year since I have really been able to have any physical activity and I feel like a bag of jello! Have an excercise bike too that is ready and waiting for me to be able to use it. I will start on that a little bit next week.


----------



## sedeh (Mar 15, 2010)

> Actually my Dr did suggest fish oil...I need to get to Trader Joes for that and Vit. B (liquid form) that she said I could also use. I am also on mega-dose of Vit. D along with my BP meds...feel like my meds sitting on my desk are looking like a freaking pharmacy! And, I am one who doesn't like taking anything if I don't "have" to...


Just an FYI for Fish Oil users. Many people(myself included) have problems with reflux and Fish oil is nasty burping back up. There are the enteric coated ones that help but they're much more expensive. My mother's doctor told her to put them in the freezer and take them frozen. Then they don't dissolve until they're lower in the intestinal track like the enteric coated ones. Works well!


----------



## twister (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I had surgery on Friday and I will join in after I recover, I am going to see the surgeon on Thursday so hopes he gives me the all clear then. I have lost about 30 pounds over the past year because I had a scare, my blood sugar was high, now it is normal but I still have high BP so I need to lose at least 10 pounds, 3 times LOL.

I went to healthy eating classes run by a dietitian, they were free, no processed or fast foods, lots of veggies and fruit. We grow most of our own vegetables and we don't spray. I am going to plant some fruit trees this spring and some fruit bushes too.

Yvonne


----------

